# Lotus Notes R5 & Domino Designer



## HelD (26. Februar 2004)

.. hi brauche alles an Infos Links etc über Notes ... bin FI - AE und mach grad mein Abschluss projekt ... erstellung von DB, Webzugriff zur Dateneingabe ... Client und Server laufen aber Lotus Script  ... wer kann helfen .... bitte antworten ... HelD ..DAnke


----------



## zeromancer (3. März 2004)

Hi!

Was ist ein FI-AE?
Egal, ich würde es mal bei IBM direkt versuchen, am besten aber hier:

http://www.notes.net
http://www.jnotes.de
http://www.ibm.com/education
oder hier
http://www.groupsphere.de (Achtung, Eigenwerbung   )


----------



## HelD (3. März 2004)

ein Fi -AE ist ein Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung ... aber danke für die Info .... gruß HelD


----------



## zeromancer (3. März 2004)

Hab nochmal Deine Frage angesehen:

Lotusscript läuft nicht? Was genau nicht? Aus dem Web nicht? Das wäre logisch, das geht so ohne weiteres nicht, höchstens ein Agent, der per WebEvent gestartet wurde, könnte in LS programmiert sein - ansonsten ist LS nur eine ApplicationClient Sprache, die nicht im Web unterstützt wird.

Für weitere Fragen einfach munter drauf los posten


----------

